# Penn 706Z Oversized Roller Availability



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

I think someone on here was selling oversized 706Z rollers. Any ideas if those rollers are still available or perhaps another viable source?
Thanks in-advance.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Capt. Mako said:


> I think someone on here was selling oversized 706Z rollers. Any ideas if those rollers are still available or perhaps another viable source?
> Thanks in-advance.


Please contact "Squidder" here on this forum. His name is Rick Champagne.

Keith


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Ocean Master said:


> Please contact "Squidder" here on this forum. His name is Rick Champagne.
> 
> Keith


Good deal. Thanks, Keith.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Unfortunately, Rick doesn't have the oversized 706Z rollers.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

TideRider, Obie Hill had some a while back.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

I checked his old thread and looks like he sold them out.


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*706z rollers*

I could use one also if anyone has any. Cash or trade for some lead, have plenty.


Thanks


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Try Scott's Bait & tackle who is a Major Penn Parts center they stock parts for most Penn reels , if they do not stock it perhaps they can tell you where else you might check, have used them often, Great to deal with

Ph 609 296 1300 (NJ)


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks TinCan.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Called Scott's Bait and Tackle; reached Scott; really nice guy. He hadn't heard of the oversized rollers, but when I mentioned member had some for sale he quickly Googled the thread where Obie had them and sold them. Well, I tried and thanks again, TinCan.


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Capt, sorry Scott could not help you out, If you search around on his site he has schematics of older Penn reels with part Number , Striper Fishing Guys in NE put me on Scotts , If I run across any more shops will post them

Those guys up NE grab a 706 in heart beat. Rare to see any Penn Z or Greenie for sale on their web site

Tin Can


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a couple of oversized rollers available right now, might be able to get more. They are $28 shipped or local.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

I'd like one please if you can let me know how you would like payment.
Thank you.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

And once again sold out.......but I may be able to get more. Thanks


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*Roller*

Dang haven't had a chance to get one here and missed them again.


Still would like one if anyone gets an extra.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

If you do make another batch I'd buy some


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I have 7 oversize rollers available at this time. 3/28/2017


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*rollers*

Sent p.m.


Thanks


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

These rollers are excellent. Easy installation and precise fit. Wish I had more
706Zs so I could buy more. Highly recommended.


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*rollers*

Second that!! No hassle installation and perfect fit, providing yours will come out,lol....Obie is very helpful also. Thanks for everything. 


Thanks again


----------

